# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قــوة الـــتخـــيل

## zahababeker

*إن قوة التخيل غالبا ما يمكن إدراكها في الرياضة والكندي مارك توكسبيري صاحب الميدالية الذهبية في سباحة 200 متر ظهر في دورة ألألعاب الأولمبية في برشلونة باسبانيا عام 1992م يقدم مثالا رائعا هنا وقف مارك توكسبيري فعلا على منصة التتويج في الليلة السابقة ليوم السباق وتخيل فوزه بالسباق بعد أن يكون متأخرا في بدايته. لقد سمع هتاف الجماهير وكان بوسعه رؤية أماكن جلوس أسرته في المدرجات ورأى نفسه يتسلم الميدالية الذهبية، كل ذلك كان في خياله قبل السباق. 

وفي اليوم التالي خاض السباق كما تخيله تماما وفاز بفارق ضئيل جدا. تذكر إذا قمت بتطبيق أساليب الأبطال فإنه يمكنك ايضا ان تصبح بطلا. استخدم قدرتك على التخيل الايجابي لتكوين صورة الفوز. 
*

----------

